# Calling all Shig owners



## aaronsgibson (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey all. Well after a little deliberation I've decided to start saving my pennies for a 240 standard shig. So I was wondering what everyone else thinks of them? I've heard that they are some of the best cutters around and also the most reactive. So any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 26, 2011)

Best mighty knife I've ever used.
Feels fantastic on the hones.

Can't wait to rehandle mine.


----------



## Lukas (Dec 26, 2011)

I love mine. I didn't sharpen it when I got it and remained super sharp for months with just touch-ups (home cook prep). Regarding reactivity, I haven't had any problems but I have to confess I baby it. I only used it with proteins for a while (mainly chicken breast) until it formed a blueish patina that seems pretty solid, I also clean it with very hot water, which supposedly also helps.

get one, you won't regret it, and if you don't like it, you can always sell it at a minimal loss.


ps: when you order, get also a couple of finger stones, they will help maintain the original finish.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Dec 26, 2011)

I was thinking about picking one up from JWW, (if they still have any that is) if I remember correct, there is someone who will get you a custom, but I do hate to wait


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 26, 2011)

I seem to remember Dr. Naka is on hold with the Shig orders for some reason. But if he lifts the hold, a big lus1: on the fingerstones. I like the Maruka Nakayama.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 26, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I seem to remember Dr. Naka is on hold with the Shig orders for some reason. But if he lifts the hold, a big lus1: on the fingerstones. I like the Maruka Nakayama.



Unfortunately, Dr. Naka seems to be taking a break.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3988-Important-Anouncement?p=62353#post62353


----------



## aaronsgibson (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, that's to bad. But, I just shot an e-mail to JWW to see if they have any or will be getting any in stock. Fingers crossed. What a way to break in a credit card with no APR for 15 months  

Well I'm all for a nice looking knife, but I also do like a patina, kind of shows the traveled road that the knife has been on. But I do every so often clean up my Kono and such. What is the profile like and such? Thanks again.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 26, 2011)

It's awesome. Glad I got mine from Marko when he was selling them. It is costly for sure, but it is also great. I just ordered one when he posted and had it in a couple of weeks. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 26, 2011)

I like mine greatly


----------



## heirkb (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked my Heiji better. Just felt much nicer to cut with the Heiji even though the Shig was even thinner than standard.


----------



## echerub (Dec 26, 2011)

My kitaeji shig nakiri has a really reactive cladding. Of course, the nature of a nakiri is dealing with veggies, so there's no building up a nice patina with protein first - or at least I'm stubborn enough to keep my nakiri purely for vegetable matter. Couldn't tell you what a regular kasumi Shig's cladding is like, but the kitaeji cladding reacts beyond anything else I have.

Cuts nicely, though.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 26, 2011)

aaronsgibson said:


> I was thinking about picking one up from JWW, (if they still have any that is) if I remember correct, there is someone who will get you a custom, but I do hate to wait



I seem to remember a few for sale here a few months back, I think one may still be for sale. If JWW does not have anything, you can probably post a WTB in the BST forum and you may get some takers.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 26, 2011)

i love my 240 kasumi Shig, but i like my 240 kitaeji Yoshikane as much, and the Yoshikanes are cheaper and easier to get. something to think about.


----------



## mattrud (Dec 27, 2011)

love both heiji and shige, I have not tried a heiji gyuto but I am sure I would love it (wink wink Jon)


----------



## TB_London (Dec 27, 2011)

Love my western 240 kasumi, reactivity was bad at first, then I followed the Darkhoek patina recipe which worked really well. Though I later stripped this off to go for a protein patina which is slowly building....
I find it great to cut with really like the profile and geometry, it's thicker at the heel but with loads of taper.
The cladding is soft and prone to errant scratches, but this doesn't really bother me.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 270mm Kasumi gyuto. Like it lots.


----------



## Cadillac J (Dec 27, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> i love my 240 kasumi Shig, but i like my 240 kitaeji Yoshikane as much, and the Yoshikanes are cheaper and easier to get. something to think about.



I recently got a 270 Yoshikane tamamoku and it's absolutely beautiful with ridiculous geometry...I just can't imagine a Shig being any better, especially for double the price.

This is the first knife I've ever purchased that I wanted to keep the look in pristine condition, so I've barely even used it...which means I will probably sell it soon unfortunately.


----------



## marcf (Dec 27, 2011)

I got mine from aframestokyo in July. Although they do not take orders anymore, they seem to get a few extra knives when their Shigefusa back-orders arrive. So check the site often.
I actually hoped for a 210, but gladly jumped on a 240 when it became available and love it.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 29, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I liked my Heiji better. Just felt much nicer to cut with the Heiji even though the Shig was even thinner than standard.



<Mod edit & paraphrase: "I strongly disagree.">


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 29, 2011)

aaronsgibson said:


> I was thinking about picking one up from JWW, (if they still have any that is) if I remember correct, there is someone who will get you a custom, but I do hate to wait



Where do you even order these knives from? whats JWW?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 29, 2011)

Hermes7792 said:


> Where do you even order these knives from? whats JWW?



I would have said Dr. Naka (a vendor on this forum), but it appears he is taking a break from business.

JWW = The Japan Woodworker, which is in Alameda (Bay Area), CA.

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/page.asp?content_id=10045

As someone else said earlier, Aframes Tokyo gets them in from time to time.

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/wa-gyuto-knife.html


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Japan Wood Worker. They get Shigefusa every few weeks (they used to in the past). You get on a list and they call you when they have some in stock. The problem is they call a bunch of people and should they get through, you will have to make a decision on the spot, sometimes you end up with a knife different that you wanted originally, but what is available at the moment. Their prices are good, shipping is free and if you are a professional, you get 10% discount (have to ask for it). 

The downside - they don't know what they are getting (whatever Shigefusa sends them they take), they don't take custom orders and if they didn't get hold of you withing 10-15 minutes, they move to the next person on a list.

M


----------



## Josh (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had 2 - a 240 (sold last year) and my current 225. Both behaved the same. 
Patina was easy to form, no smells on onions or problems with citrus. Clean with HOT water and soap, you'll be fine. Fairly easy to sharpen, but I find the metal is a little slower to create a burr than others. It's a heavier knife - I thought I liked thin knives until I started to use this one. I'm happy Stefan put a handle on it for me... if I'm paying that kind of $$ for a knife, it makes sense to make it my own. The profile... I thought I'd have to get used to it, but it is more natural to use for me, Mr. home cook. 
The Wantanabe has a thinner blade close to the edge, but heft is about the same - I find myself reaching for that knife when I want to be faster, or have thinner cuts to make... but I've sharpened the 2 knives with different purposes in mind (Shig w/microbevel to cut and cut and cut, Wantanabe with a refined edge that I sharpen a little more frequently). The Carter Gyuto is lighter, completely different profile - and I'm so afraid of breaking the tip, I've stopped reaching for it since the Shigs came along. Devin's Carbon knife has seen less use too. The Kono seems like an old fav, but in the home kitchen, with a Shig... the Shig easily gets 80% of the work, taking into consideration the times I reach for pettys and santoku's. If the hobby wasn't part collection, I'd probably only have Shig's.
Damn... reading this over makes me want to go cook up a storm, using all my dusty knives.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 30, 2011)

I have both a 180 Shig Gyuto and a 180 Nakiri I bought off JWW that I like very much. Super plain jane knives for looks but they work great. The nakiri is much heavier than the average Japanese version of this knife. Kind of a mini-Chinese cleaver. It sees a lot of use cracking and cutting up Dungeness crab here.


----------



## andoniminev (Dec 30, 2011)

I just want to express what I went through. I ordered a custom Shigefusa kitaeji Gyuto 255 mm via drnaka 7 months ago. The reason I chose him was because he promised that it would take 3 months. Well, it didn´t. I contacted him few days ago and got refund of my 50% deposit. When I contacted him a month ago he said that it could take some extra 3 months. I found one in Europe a brand new one with octagonal handle and better price and luckily 250 mm  and they had the last one on stock so they shipped it the same day. I am getting it after 4 days. Have been waiting for this knife for 7 months now so I am really excited. Drnaka was always nice and helpful but I felt disappointed that this happened.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 30, 2011)

Given the situation in Japan after the tsunami and the Fukushima meltdowns, the problem with Shigefusa is understandable.



andoniminev said:


> I just want to express what I went through. I ordered a custom Shigefusa kitaeji Gyuto 255 mm via drnaka 7 months ago. The reason I chose him was because he promised that it would take 3 months. Well, it didn´t. I contacted him few days ago and got refund of my 50% deposit. When I contacted him a month ago he said that it could take some extra 3 months. I found one in Europe a brand new one with octagonal handle and better price and luckily 250 mm  and they had the last one on stock so they shipped it the same day. I am getting it after 4 days. Have been waiting for this knife for 7 months now so I am really excited. Drnaka was always nice and helpful but I felt disappointed that this happened.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 30, 2011)

andoniminev said:


> I just want to express what I went through. I ordered a custom Shigefusa kitaeji Gyuto 255 mm via drnaka 7 months ago. The reason I chose him was because he promised that it would take 3 months. Well, it didn´t. I contacted him few days ago and got refund of my 50% deposit. When I contacted him a month ago he said that it could take some extra 3 months. I found one in Europe a brand new one with octagonal handle and better price and luckily 250 mm  and they had the last one on stock so they shipped it the same day. I am getting it after 4 days. Have been waiting for this knife for 7 months now so I am really excited. Drnaka was always nice and helpful but I felt disappointed that this happened.



This would be pure speculation, but perhaps the inability to deliver is part of the reason why Dr. Naka has stopped taking orders for them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 30, 2011)

He's renovating his workshop, no?


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 30, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> I recently got a 270 Yoshikane tamamoku and it's absolutely beautiful with ridiculous geometry...I just can't imagine a Shig being any better, especially for double the price.
> 
> This is the first knife I've ever purchased that I wanted to keep the look in pristine condition, so I've barely even used it...which means I will probably sell it soon unfortunately.



get some good natural finger stones and some micro mesh pads, and you can keep it looking good with a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've handled a few Shigs. I haven't been super excited about them. They just haven't cut as well for me as I expected based on all the rave reviews. I also prefer Heiji with regard to cutting performance but I'm not sure which one wins in the edge retention department.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 31, 2011)

Not to contradict anything tk59 said, but just to add that both have different geometries, Heiji - convex with blade road on both sides, Shigefusa - hollow-grind with convex at the edge (abut 3/8 or so). Thickness-wise, later Shigs are thinner than earlier, not sure if thickness of Heijis changed over time. The one I have seen (Heiji suji) was pretty thick and would almost certainly wedge in dense stuff like potatoes. I haven't seen a Heiji gyuto upclose, so can't comment on thickness. 

M


----------



## heirkb (Dec 31, 2011)

I think my Heijis have been a bit thinner. Starting at 3mm at the spine and tapering from there. You'd think they would wedge in potatoes, but mine have not really done that. In fact, they flew so easily through everything that I immediately preferred mine to the Shig that I'd been using for a few months. They wedge only in things like sweet potatoes, but anything I've used wedges in those things (any advice?). From what I hear, even the thicker Heijis are awesome.


----------



## andoniminev (Jan 1, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Not to contradict anything tk59 said, but just to add that both have different geometries, Heiji - convex with blade road on both sides, Shigefusa - hollow-grind with convex at the edge (abut 3/8 or so). Thickness-wise, later Shigs are thinner than earlier, not sure if thickness of Heijis changed over time. The one I have seen (Heiji suji) was pretty thick and would almost certainly wedge in dense stuff like potatoes. I haven't seen a Heiji gyuto upclose, so can't comment on thickness.
> 
> M


Marko, sorry for the question but what is a hollow-grind. Can you refer me to a link or smth?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 1, 2012)

A hollow grind is a concave grind. A curved bevel, angled INTO the steel.






But on a Shig it is further up the blade, back by the spine.


----------



## evanjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

andoniminev said:


> I just want to express what I went through. I ordered a custom Shigefusa kitaeji Gyuto 255 mm via drnaka 7 months ago. The reason I chose him was because he promised that it would take 3 months. Well, it didn´t. I contacted him few days ago and got refund of my 50% deposit. When I contacted him a month ago he said that it could take some extra 3 months. I found one in Europe a brand new one with octagonal handle and better price and luckily 250 mm  and they had the last one on stock so they shipped it the same day. I am getting it after 4 days. Have been waiting for this knife for 7 months now so I am really excited. Drnaka was always nice and helpful but I felt disappointed that this happened.



I just received a Paypal refund from drnaka for 2 Shigs that were ordered back in OCT. Reason given- Shig's inability to fill custom orders in a timely fashion.


----------



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

That sucks


----------



## evanjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Peco said:


> That sucks



Could have been worse. I could have lost my deposit if I were dealing with someone other than drnaka.


----------



## orange (Jan 1, 2012)

evanjohnson said:


> I just received a Paypal refund from drnaka for 2 Shigs that were ordered back in OCT. Reason given- Shig's inability to fill custom orders in a timely fashion.



I am on the same boat. Got my deposit refund...same reason given in different statement. It would've been one of my top three knives. :spin chair:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm so glad i was able to jump on a beautiful used/rehandled Shig gyuto. i'd hate to have to deal with this. a good friend of mine just got the call from JWW about a 240, and was able to jump on it. really lucky, him.


----------



## andoniminev (Jan 2, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i'm so glad i was able to jump on a beautiful used/rehandled Shig gyuto. i'd hate to have to deal with this. a good friend of mine just got the call from JWW about a 240, and was able to jump on it. really lucky, him.



What was the waiting time with JWW?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 2, 2012)

andoniminev said:


> What was the waiting time with JWW?



he said he waited 14 months. i don't know typical that was, but it didn't surprise me.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 2, 2012)

I may have just got lucky but the last one I bought off JWW around a year ago took about a week between placing the order on the web and the knife showing up in the mail. My first one might have been more like 6 months but they called and told me that up front.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 2, 2012)

New shig owner here! It'll be in the mail soon. Bought the nakiri from Curtis. Super excited because its been thinned and polished already!


----------



## Peco (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats ... Will receive a KU Nakiri myself one of these days (not a Shig but close lol) maybe I will thin and polish mine as well - who knows :biggrin:


----------



## andoniminev (Jan 4, 2012)

I got my Shigefusa kitaeji 250 yesterday. It took just 5 days. The most beautiful knife I have ever seen. Impressed. It is test time soon. There is one more for sale and ready to ship, if you are interested, contact me. It is the web shop i bought mine which are selling. 22 cm gyto kitaeji shigefusa with octagonal handle. there is only one left.


----------



## Peco (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad that you like it  Guess you mean this one http://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Shi...aegi-Gyuto--22-cm-Klinge--nicht-rostfrei.html


----------



## andoniminev (Jan 4, 2012)

Peco said:


> Glad that you like it  Guess you mean this one http://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Shi...aegi-Gyuto--22-cm-Klinge--nicht-rostfrei.html


 Yes, that is the one. I did not want to post the site because I do not know if that is OK because they are vendors. Anyway, I got the best service and they were very helpful.


----------



## Derryn (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been looking for a available 240 for quite some time now.
Anyone have a second hand one they are willing to let go off.


----------

